# Hey Tom!



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I found your high school picture.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I found your high school picture.
> View attachment 233289


FASTWATER told me where you live........


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Donavans Laynwood....Ill find you too


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Donavans Laynwood....Ill find you too


Hmmm....Tom, the detective in me says...
...you may have to look for Dovans at Krogers. Either that or at the pistol range. He'll be the guy shooting the newly dura coated 45 with the hot pink front site that's knee deep in 45 shell casings that's cussing real loud cause he's aiming at his target and hitting the targets on the lanes next to him. 

laynhardwood is going to be harder to find...but if you see a guy playing with wood, watch out, that just may be him.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I knew you didn't mean me, you know better


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Tom next time Im at Buck Creek I'll let you know. Not only can I show you how to miss targets with a gun, I can show you how not to catch fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Tom next time Im at Buck Creek I'll let you know. Not only can I show you how to miss targets with a gun, I can show you how not to catch fish.


lol ill meet ya there!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I knew you didn't mean me, you know better


Come om susan you like plastic too come on out


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

. Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> View attachment 233441
> . Sorry couldn't resist


LOL I about choked on a Gator aid


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I knew you didn't mean me, you know better


If the pink slipper fits....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> FASTWATER told me where you live........


I'll turn off the plastic alarm detector for ya.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I'll turn off the plastic alarm detector for ya.


Hmmm.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I'll turn off the plastic alarm detector for ya.


WOW !! That's some expensive technology.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It's just a wind up jewelry box Tom. It doesn't take much to detect a glock


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL, I'll bring the HK then


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

bobk said:


> I found your high school picture.
> View attachment 233289


I been wondering what a Tom looked like.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wow you ladies been busy..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

get a room!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> get a room!


Some how iv'e been waiting on you


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Some how iv'e been waiting on you


You wanna see a pic of my glock. You could even touch it if you wanted?


----------

